# Squatting in Hawaii?



## boundtoleave3

Does anyone know the laws on squatting in Hawaii? I am about to travel out there and need to stay long enough to make money to get back over seas. If you could fill me in that be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## mikey mayhem

what island are you going to? i was on maui and had multiple squats....one was a multi million dollar house that over looked the ocean with beach access and still had hot water and electricity! as far as the laws go i thinks its different for each island.


----------



## boundtoleave3

I'm going to be in Kaneohe, which is on Oahu. That sounds pretty awesome. I have never actually been to Hawaii, but my friend lives there now and cant house me. So, I just need to be able to find a squat. Are the cops pretty strict there?


----------



## nivoldoog

Cops can be ass holes... but thats mainly the down town nigh cops. Ita all about respect... they wont show you none, but if you show them some... usally ok.


I would spend multi a night sleeping on the streets, but most the squats I used are gone... How long till you go, I can message some of my peeps...

Hell alot just sleep on the beach, in a tent.♠


----------



## Arapala

Squatting in Hawaii?!

Uhh all i can say is take me with you please!!!!


----------



## boundtoleave3

Hahaa! Let's go! Probably in October. I'm not sure, now I have to figure out something to do with my pup. My friend that lives there told me that his dog is in a 4 month quarantine, standard for any dogs going over there. But, I really want to build a shack on the beach, and stay for a little bit. I have the money to fly from seattle, might as well do it while I can, right?


----------



## genghis braun

I've heard that camping in public places (like the beach) is legal there, but you should probably double check before you go out there. it would be cool to have a tent right on the beach.


----------



## nivoldoog

Not all beaches, but alot of them.... you can. I am really concidering going back for the winter... I love it there. Great place to bum it.


----------



## boundtoleave3

Yeah I am stoked. My biggest problem right now is not having my dog when I go. Probably, I am going to love it and build a shack so I can go back and live there. What's the deal with like taking a barge there? Anyone know?


----------



## nivoldoog

OOh that quarinte is no joke... and cost a pretty penny


----------



## mikey mayhem

dunno about the barge but you can usually find a ticket around 200 bucks or less from the west coast. ill be there in november. oh and if you have a fishing pole in the water you can stay on any beach.


----------



## boundtoleave3

Yeah I found in October a plane ticket is $156, Seattle to Hawaii. That's not too bad, I just want to bring my dog, but I guess she will be staying home for this trip. Yeah I will probably just end up sleeping on the beach, probably build my self a little shack in the trees. Maybe I will run into ya!


----------



## iamwhatiam

haven't really had any altercations with the police...tho the other day they rolled up on me and a friend drinking a beer and they let us finish drinkin em until they wrote the ticket. have never had that happen. lol this was in honolulu.....why kaneohe, may i ask?


----------



## stove

gearboxvideos said:


> I just hitch-hiked from St. John's, Newfoundland to the west coast of Canada. I'm currently in Van and looking to head somewhere warmer for the winter. Thinking Hawaii would be a good place to squat for a few months.. but I'm sorta unsure what to expect over there.



Be prepared to camp on the beach and what's the worst that could happen? I'm thinking of heading over that way for a bit, lemme know how your time over there pans out, or if you want to link up at all...


----------



## nivoldoog

Almost sounds like a 808hawaii crew is starting


----------



## mikey mayhem

haha...808 all day! lets do this! me and my friend will be in the 808 in a couple weeks


----------



## madewithpaint

i spent about a week squatting in kapiolani park in honolulu. the only time we were bugged by the cops was when we started a fire, but other than that they were barely around.


----------



## jonom

i spent about 3 months tramping around the big island. there are many hostels that you can stay at real cheap. stick to the trails and camp when no one is around. hawaii is a breeze... fruit trees are every where.

damn i miss me some star fruit.


----------



## Vitamina Y

808 crew! lets get one goin! 
anyone that made it out.. lets have a good winter!


----------



## Sugarmoon

DID any of you go??? 808 for lifee...


----------



## iamwhatiam

yep. i got housed up too  but you gotta love free rent


----------



## carlylanea

iamwhatiam said:


> yep. i got housed up too  but you gotta love free rent



how are you getting free rent? are you just squatting in an abandoned house or something...


----------



## iamwhatiam

yes normally...but occasionally it's nice to befriend wealthy people.


----------



## Sugarmoon

hahaha fuc hawaii kai.. yea sometimes its hard to do it that way,, well i miss my old squats,, hey we can go break back into the queen..


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

that girl above me britz is very nice we met in hawaii. shes not there now ( hi briiiiiiiitzz!!!!) anyways just becare full! oh and the quenn that me and my friends opened up in hawaii was the coolest squat ive ever seen in my 7 years of squatting but i heard the roof caved in. i dont know if itll be possible to build a shack on oahu because of how populated andd gentrified it is. but kapiolani park is pretty nice. just becarefull in ala wai, or china town, waianaie(east side) or kaliki... theres alot of aloha but HI is #1 for sexual assualts... just sayin... but punx pretty much have the green light out there for aloha. i spent 6 months out there and had the time of my life,(other than ''rock fever'') but you can worry about that later....


----------



## DCLXVI

Just camp on the coast. That's what I'd do. Squatting/camping Hawaii would be a dream come true.


----------



## 1percentfreeloader

I lived in HI for quite a while. I don't know about breaking actual squats, but plenty camping brah.. Tent citys all over the place. Treat it like a foreighn country though. You HAVE to earn respect. If you act macho or stupid you'll get rolled up with the quickness.. Once you are accepted however, you can be incredibally safe camping. Polynesians (generalization I know) are protective of them and theirs but if you are cool they are very giving/community oriented.. Just be careful of iced out con-people and slick tongue pimps.. Fuck with the wrong people and take a one way boatride to the outer reef. Just be careful and respectful.

peace


----------



## Kalalau

go to the promenade, it's on the west side of waikiki right over the alawai.. good people.. but if you want to see some real shit go to Kauai or the Big I. Kalalau or Waipio.


----------



## BanMatt

How does one make money there?


----------



## Kalalau

Ha... too funny.. I came here to make some money. You can go to Chinatown and in the Kmart parking lot you can get day labor in the mornings.. but it's kinda slow these day. it pays 80-250 bucks a day depending on what you know. You can spange Waikiki. Donate blood (not sure where, I never did it). collect cans (shitty)... work on craigslist (had some luck in the past)... street performance is pretty good there. I made 80-120 bucks a night with my talentless ass self. selling pot to tourists is definitely a mainstay (I'm a shitty salesperson so I didn't do it much).. foodstamps 312 bucks a month. hmm.. You can do clinical studies if you're white or Japanese 200ish bucks a day but it's pretty spotty. There's a labor ready.. but don't go there it's a ripoff. you can pick Mangos right now and sell them in Chinatown... I made pretty good money doing that. you just need a bike. It's mango season right now... you could probably do avacodoes right now too.


----------



## BanMatt

How do you go about getting food stamps there? Like in terms of explaining your living situation and how you ended up on the island? I thought about going there before I read this thread and from what you said it has increased my desire to do so. Plus "Lost" is filmed there.


----------



## nivoldoog

Lost was filmed there, during the writers strike the film crew did alot of work making music videos for the local bands. I was there in the Army, but I ended up sleeping on the street or beachs most drunk nights, which was most nights. If you get a good sign, one that funny, one of my fav bums made about 300-400 bucks on weekend nights. He said he usually cleared 50 even on slow nights in Waikiki.


----------



## BanMatt

think you could probably pimp out some spange signs referring to lost? Like "need change for hatch entry" ? not the best but off top of drunk head it's an idea.


----------



## Kalalau

just say you're homeless.. and you've been there for 3 months at least. Tell em you came there to get some work or something if they ask.. make sure to say you have NO income and NO assets. They're usually pretty busy so they aren't going to play 20 questions. Get your appointment the first day you get off the plane. It might take a week or 2 to get your stamps. Plenty of free food in Chinatown while you wait, which is where the food stamp office is. and if you go to waikiki to Youth Outreach (I'd reccomend it) make sure to tell them you're under 21 (they won't ask for an ID) It's a good place for showers, networking and some free food.


----------



## bananathrash

1percentfreeloader said:


> Polynesians (generalization I know) are protective of them and theirs but if you are cool they are very giving/community oriented.. Just be careful of iced out con-people and slick tongue pimps.. Fuck with the wrong people and take a one way boatride to the outer reef. Just be careful and respectful.


 
i second that. hawaii has been butchered by gentrification, so the average person often cant afford housing, and there are a lot of reasons to hate whitey. there are a LOT of squatting families, and individuals, but youll want to be a little more wary than you would here as far as what houses you walk up on. it differs from island to island, the big island is probably the best to find camp.


----------



## astreet09

I'm trying to find some stats backing up the '#1 for sexual assult' thing. I've never been, but I've been thinking about going. If thats true, I'm probably putting it off until I can travel with a larger group.


----------

